# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Góp ý cho diễn đàn, giải đáp thắc mắc >  Hướng dẫn cách trích dẫn bài viết

## thietht

Để trích dẫn 1 bài duy nhất , bạn nhấn vào nút "Trả lời với trích dẫn" như minh họa dưới đây:



Để trích dẫn nhiều bài cùng lúc, bạn lần lượt nhấn vào các biểu tượng dấu ở các bài bạn muốn trích dẫn, sau cùng nhấn nút "Trả lời với trích dẫn" của 1 trong số những bài bạn chọn trích dẫn.

----------

